# Handling jerks who make fat jokes



## BigChaz (Jun 22, 2011)

I never used to get that much attention for being fat, but over the past 7 months or so I have turned into a rather large individual. I get some looks and whatnot, but sometimes jerks will make jokes or say something to their friends while looking at you and start laughing. How do you guys normally handle it? 99% of the time I just completely and utterly ignore it. Very rarely do I say anything. I don't let it bother me personally, really. Sometimes the lack of human decency in public is what is so damn annoying.

I just thought it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 22, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I never used to get that much attention for being fat, but over the past 7 months or so I have turned into a rather large individual. I get some looks and whatnot, but sometimes jerks will make jokes or say something to their friends while looking at you and start laughing. How do you guys normally handle it? 99% of the time I just completely and utterly ignore it. Very rarely do I say anything. I don't let it bother me personally, really. Sometimes the lack of human decency in public is what is so damn annoying.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.



well most of time I ignore it... BUT!!!! there are times when they just strike the nerve and I end up introducing them to my fist on a personal level


----------



## project219 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thankfully, I come from a place that's seemingly quite fat-friendly. I've only had things like this happen to me less than a handful of times. I'm sure it's happened when I didn't pay attention, but twice I've replied with the following ways.

First time, I was on my Senior Trip back in high school with a group of friends. Apparently a group of college guys in the bowling ally went visited decided to point at me and start laughing their asses off. My response was to mirror image them, point at him and yell to my friends "look at those douchebag's Haircuts!" and we all proceeded to laugh at them until they straight up left because I got several groups of my classmates laughing at them.

Second time was at my local Walmart. Yeah, I know People in Walmart really should be used to seeing fat people, but sometimes it doesn't seem like that. Some obviously drunk guys decided to start yelling at me, fat hating stuff and whatnot. I decided to shout back "Sorry, I didn't hear that. Could you remove your buddy's junk from your mouth and enunciate your insult again?" a bunch of people started staring at them and I assume it embarrassed the hell out of them because they also left pretty quickly.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 22, 2011)

No matter what anyone cracks on you for,weight,sex,skin color,sexual orientation.Whatever anyone says only has the power you give it.If you give into feelings of humiliation or shame,then they win.If you just acknowledge what someone says and roll with it and treat it as if it is nothing more than someone saying hey the sky is blue or water is wet,then there is usually nothing left to handle with those jerks.

So I guess what I do is simply say something along the lines of "yeah. And?way to state the facts captain obvious.What are you doing?A John Madden impression?"


----------



## Paquito (Jun 22, 2011)

I typically serve it back, tenfold. It's a pretty automatic response when anyone is an asshole to me.


----------



## Freedumb (Jun 22, 2011)

Typically I ask them if that's all they have, considering I've been fat all my life I've heard them all. I then insult their lack of originality and begin using fairly large words to insult their intelligence and mother's sexual proclivities. That's just me though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 22, 2011)

I cry myself to sleep, drinking cream.


----------



## project219 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I cry myself to sleep, drinking cream.



Really? So much more hardcore than my Half and Half nightcap.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I cry myself to sleep, drinking cream.



Do you at least put chocolate powder in it? Surely you are not *that* hardcore.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jun 22, 2011)

Fat is only ugly to people who hate.I ignore them .I love fat people and I've met real good fat guys. Who cares about those jerks?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 22, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> Do you at least put chocolate powder in it? Surely you are not *that* hardcore.



You're right. I lied. It's soy milk.


----------



## notorious.jsc (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't worry about it, let it go and if anything laugh @ it. Insecure people tend to pick on people as a defense mechanism. Making fun of other people relieves them from their own fear of are made fun of. The rare times that stuff happens I usually play it off and never take it personaly but eh thats just me. At the end of the day you know who's the boss and trust me, you are  If you we'rent they wouldn't need to pick on you to "look cooler"


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 22, 2011)

I tend to do a riff on the "I can lose weight, but you'll always have a small penis" standby. It's hardly orginal, but they're usually so shocked the fat girl said something back that they go away.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 22, 2011)

My response is "Im more woman that you can handle" then I tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 23, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> Fat is only ugly to people who hate.I ignore them .I love fat people and I've met real good fat guys. Who cares about those jerks?



I love fat people also... it makes me feel more at home... I don't know what I would do if I met a huge group of fat people...lol


----------



## sera (Jun 23, 2011)

it depends on the day

sometimes i ingnore it .. but it keeps nagging me
usually giving someone a dirty look back, let me feel a bit better
and if i have time and anyways need someone to battle, i verbally harass back, its easy to catch other peoples weak points, love to see at first their confused and then unsure faces. 

someone wise said: best thing to do is, tell the one who offendend you, that it hurts you and so on... no need to ignore or harass back. i am too simple to follow that advice.

mankind :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're right. I lied. It's soy milk.



*Fortunately- I live in a big city- where for the most part  folks mind their own business-*







*Now no offense to those that like Soy Milk ( I enjoy myself) ; But.this is what late Vince Gironda might have thought of the idea as a Mass Builder *

*Time to go OLD School and Bring out the Big Boost As far as a High Caloric Drink *

*.mixed heavy cream (raw, no less) with ginger ale for a high calorie boost*

DragonDoor Vince Gironda-Heavy Cream

*Vince Gironda "The Iron Guru" told me many years ago about a rather unique weight gaining trick where equal parts of Ginger Ale and half and half is used between main meals. You can also use half and half on cereals, with sliced fresh fruits and puddings*

Hugeand Freaky Mass Concepts


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jun 24, 2011)

Morbid said:


> I love fat people also... it makes me feel more at home... I don't know what I would do if I met a huge group of fat people...lol



I don't know either. Perhaps I will jump them. lol.


----------



## escapist (Jun 24, 2011)

Chaz, I know what your talking about. I do remember it. However, I think I crossed some sort of fat joking threshold. Its almost as if once you reach a certain size people just don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 24, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Fortunately- I live in a big city- where for the most part  folks mind their own business-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your post makes no sense to me whatsoever. Haha.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2011)

I charged a kid into a wall when I was at school once. He was a lot younger than I was but I was the end of my considerably long fuse. And then a couple of years later I flipped my middle finger at a group of three pakistani lads who made comments....and narrowly avoided being beaten up because a passerby shouted them off before they got to me.

I generally try to ignore them unless I've had a particularly shitty day. And I'm pretty ashamed about the kid/wall incident, violence is never the answer (although curiously he never said anything after that day ).


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 24, 2011)

Hehe, my favorite when I'm told "You can do better" when seen with a fat guy. Know what? They're fat. You're fugly. Pretty sure they win.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 29, 2011)

When I was in elementary and middle school my reaction was a hard kick to the shin. Luckily I went to a high school where that really didn't happen at all, at least not to me. Perhaps because people thought the crazy vampire girl would kill them, I'm pretty sure I scared most people.

Now I just go along with it. I work with Kids, so if they make a deal about it. Saying like, "Are you fat 'cause you ate all the food?" I just say, yup, and walk away. Or, "You have big legs." I would just say "I know." Luckily they are for the most part polite enough and these are literally the only two situations I have been put in by them.

If an adult does it, like my grandfather seems to feel the need to almost anytime we have a family dinner gathering, I just give honest answers to the questions, and just smile and nod when they get all, "Why don't you just lose weight? You'd be so pretty if you lost weight." Most of the time people's remarks don't bother me, but my grandfather's do, so all I can do is smile and nod. (Also, it is disrespectful to tell your grandfather to mind his own business/ leave me the f*** alone).

These aren't really reactions to fat jokes, just reactions to people making a big deal about another persons size.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jun 29, 2011)

Usually I make a deal out of how prejudiced they are, and sometimes pose the question: "What other kinds of people do you hate?" And I get pretty uppity bout it. Actually, that applies to any kinda prejudiced crap I hear, but you get the idea.


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 30, 2011)

I just make sure I brush it off because why waste time being butt-hurt? I've got stuff to do, man, and some things!


----------



## Morbid (Jun 30, 2011)

I was just at a diner when the guy behind me was talking crap about a bigger girl he dated and blah blah blah... I had to concentrate on something else... and my friend took all the knives away from me cause I was seriously annoyed and I wanted to choke him out... 

thank god for my friends... they keep me out of jail and keep ignorant assholes safe...


----------



## Broadside (Jul 8, 2011)

The last time this happened I was walking on the lower east side in NYC trying to catch a cab so I could make it to Penn station to catch a train. All of a sudden this guy says "Damn! Youse a fat bastard son!" To which I replied "and you weren't burdened with an over abundance of schooling.". The guy gave me a blank stare and said "huh...?", to which I replied "Sorry, I meant F**k You", flipped him the bird, hailed a cab, and caught my train.

I win.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 8, 2011)

Broadside said:


> The last time this happened I was walking on the lower east side in NYC trying to catch a cab so I could make it to Penn station to catch a train. All of a sudden this guy says "Damn! Youse a fat bastard son!" To which I replied "and you weren't burdened with an over abundance of schooling.". The guy gave me a blank stare and said "huh...?", to which I replied "Sorry, I meant F**k You", flipped him the bird, hailed a cab, and caught my train.
> 
> I win.




@WINNING!!!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 9, 2011)

not that i've had to deal with this for a while but my usual response was always: i can lose weight but you'll always be stupid/ugly.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 9, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I just thought it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.


I just ignore it. You can't fight every battle. And I try to just remind myself of the times where my size has been appreciated or complimented, and if I'm in a grumpy mood I just go to a metal concert - metal people tend to respect a 6'5", 350lb guy within striking distance of a mosh pit. 

I'm always in a good mood after a concert, even if the band or performance was shitty.


----------



## Skye23 (Jul 9, 2011)

I find I tend to get treated like a Goddess at metal concerts. Its the skinny girls with no clothing on that get tossed around and treated like trash, I get marriage proposals. Then again, if you're 5'3", 300lbs and in the pit at a Slayer concert they assume (rightly) that you can kick their arse if you want to. That and they're just so damn impressed that any girl is a fan in her own right and not there for some guy that the "us vs them" fan mentality wins out over the skinny vs fat thing. 

When I do encounter assholes somewhere my reaction varies. Sometimes answering them back in a foreign language works - German works well. They get all confused because they think you can't understand them and they give up. Plus since they don't understand you, you can insult them till the cows come home. Most of the time I ask people if they kiss their Mother with that mouth... Blunt and matter of fact, but still semi-cordial responses work well to the stupid questions like -"What did you do to get that fat?" - "Well I kept moving my hand from my plate to my mouth and putting more food in it..." 

And my personal favorite response when some girl says something snotty to me about my weight is to ask her which worries her more, that she'll catch the fat gene from me, I'll steal her boyfriend, or I'll eat her if she can't outrun me. I've had a few actually bolt away running in fear after that. Its best delivered as a quiet deadpan too, so nobody else hears what you told them.


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2011)

While I'm a big guy, I've always been pretty tall too, and think that might have something to do with why I haven't had to absorb a great many random insults from strangers over the years. I tend to just try and ignore them when they DO happen.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 9, 2011)

I find if you give a response very close and very deadpan it shuts down most idiots.
I was at the drug store and the guy behind me said to his GF damn she has a huge ass then she laughed loudly.
So I turned around and said to her you know what? It seems he likes looking at my ass and not yours.Maybe if you had one he would look at it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 10, 2011)

i ignore it and don't let people get to me. in high school though it was so bad i started fighting over it. eventually people stopped saying shit while i was around because they knew i was going to fight lol.

now i just ignore everything.


i do however love to mess with the little kids though, that's the best. when i'm in a store and a little kid is staring at me. i'll make a comment to him saying "i'm going to eat you". usually scare them shitless. i did piss off parents of a little kid i did that to in the mall and they jumped on my case about scaring their kid when the kid was calling me fat and laughing and pointing. the parents were laughing at it too so i scared the shit out of that kid. told the parents to fuck off and teach the kid some respect.


----------



## warwagon86 (Jul 12, 2011)

I try to ignore it man! But if i need to be I am a pretty smart arsed and quick witted guy so the big jokes dont really get to me any more!

I usually have a quick snip reply which ruffles a few feathers and embarrasses them more than me. And if they feel the need to try and be macho I have no problem taking them down a peg or two.

But let it go like water off a ducks back is the best way!


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 15, 2011)

I just try to ignore them as much as possible. If it is some stranger, then I couldn't really give a rubber rats ass about it.

What really bothers me is when my average sized or thin friends complain about how fat they are. If they think they're fat, then what do they think of me? 

I don't care what some jerks opinion of me is, but with my friends it is a different thing all together.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck that noise I go right along with them!!! I will reply with the nastiest most awkward things I can think of about myself. Usually personal info. Oh boy is that a hoot && a half. I even bring in things that aren't fat related. LOL oh the looks I get


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 25, 2011)

The last time someone tried making fun of my boyfriend was at a swimming pool. This stick-chick was calling him names and he doesn't really care, but I'm ill-tempered so I told him that she was just jealous my man had more tits then her, calling her 'Captain Flatchest McPeaNipple" in the process. 

Let's just say we didn't get bothered again. The only thing I regret is not having a camera to capture the look on her face.


----------



## 0nlnn (Jul 26, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I never used to get that much attention for being fat, but over the past 7 months or so I have turned into a rather large individual. I get some looks and whatnot, but sometimes jerks will make jokes or say something to their friends while looking at you and start laughing. How do you guys normally handle it? 99% of the time I just completely and utterly ignore it. Very rarely do I say anything. I don't let it bother me personally, really. Sometimes the lack of human decency in public is what is so damn annoying.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.



Depends on the situation. Usually I'll just pat my belly and ask if they are jealous or something. This one time at work a guy was commenting that he wanted to gain some weight to help him build up more muscle, and I slapped my belly and asked him if he wanted one like mine. He slipped up and said hell no with a look of disgust on his face, then it suddenly changed to horror when he realized he said it to my face. I laughed at him and told him if he changes his mind that I know a great buffet.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 31, 2011)

Tracii said:


> I find if you give a response very close and very deadpan it shuts down most idiots.
> I was at the drug store and the guy behind me said to his GF damn she has a huge ass then she laughed loudly.
> So I turned around and said to her you know what? It seems he likes looking at my ass and not yours.Maybe if you had one he would look at it.



BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN!!! (muy = sessas gib)


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 2, 2011)

0nlnn said:


> Depends on the situation. Usually I'll just pat my belly and ask if they are jealous or something. This one time at work a guy was commenting that he wanted to gain some weight to help him build up more muscle, and I slapped my belly and asked him if he wanted one like mine. He slipped up and said hell no with a look of disgust on his face, then it suddenly changed to horror when he realized he said it to my face. I laughed at him and told him if he changes his mind that I know a great buffet.



Yeah, the skinny guys at the gym who are always looking to 'gain weight' are good for a laugh, especially when you're on the weight bench beside them...


----------



## johniav (Aug 2, 2011)

I simply look them and say; Are you the gatekeeper? you sir/ma,am. are a foo foo head.
Then I curse them: smit lickity lick, may your world become a big pile of shit. May your ass be loaded with gas that will not pass.
Then I send those fuckers on their way. lol I'm kidding of course I don't really say this.
Look they are simply heads of shit. Let it roll off of your back


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 2, 2011)

johniav said:


> I simply look them and say; Are you the gatekeeper? you sir/ma,am. are a foo foo head.
> Then I curse them: smit lickity lick, may your world become a big pile of shit. May your ass be loaded with gas that will not pass.
> Then I send those fuckers on their way. lol I'm kidding of course I don't really say this.
> Look they are simply heads of shit. Let it roll off of your back




Plenty of back for some men here =P

And if people try to pick a fight with you. Boot to the head.


----------



## fatsweethobbit (Aug 6, 2011)

hmmm gain more weight...and drop on them like a freakin H BOMB :bow: FIRE IN THE HOLE>>>>>BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## gogogal (Aug 6, 2011)

People can be ignorant. Personally, I don't usually let that get under my skin. I think it is true of any kind of insult (be it weight related or whatever else) -- people are just looking for a reaction. I typically wouldn't even dignify that garbage with more than an eye roll. 

One time in particular kind of stands out to me because there was a pretty good sized crowd around. I had walked into a restaurant with a friend, in the waiting area to be seated there were 14 or so people. A few younger guys (early 20s I would guess) were there. When I walked in, one of the guys said *very loudly*, "Dibs on the big fatty!" The couple of guys of course all started to hoot and laugh. 

I remember distinctly everyone else getting very quiet and looking from the guys to me, I guess waiting to see what I was going to do. Well, to be honest it wasn't the insult that bothered me so much as leaving the impression that I am someone who will let myself be disrespected. So, rather than ignore, I thought to myself - ok I have to deal with this. I like to think I am a pretty classy gal so shouting out, "F*ck you, Scumf*ck!!" or kicking him in the nuts, although easy, just didn't seem like an option. 

I walked over to them and right in front of the one who made the joke, stood eye to eye inches from his face and said, "You know what? I am a person." That was it. I didn't break eye contact and he didn't have any comebacks. Even the biggest of assholes will not insult you while looking you square in the eyes. He stood uncomfortably, squirmed, looked away, sat down, and mumbled, "Whatever."

I said, "You enjoy your dinner, Boys," and walked back to my friend. I remember after that getting lots of nods and smiles from some of the people in the waiting area.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 6, 2011)

That happened to my aunt once.

She has a rather large butt next to her general bigger size and I joined her to the snackbar (because she didn't know the way) and these jerks were like...ugggh -fumes just at the memory- I just grabbed the jerk's drink and dumped his coke over him.

My aunt was kind of embarrassed but she thanked me later on in the car.


-_-; Don't ever piss me off by making fun of people I love. I will keel yoo ded.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 6, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I just grabbed the jerk's drink and dumped his coke over him.



Haha... I'm all about letting it slide but I must admit, that's a damn good strategy too. 

Seriously though I commend you on that. I don't get too rattled up over insults at me, but yeah I don't like anyone to mess with MY people. That's a whole other ballgame... the high heels come off...


----------



## Malachi26 (Aug 7, 2011)

When I was a kid like most of us larger folk I use to get teased and picked on for my size all the time. For the longest time I ignored it, or at least I tried too anyways. Once I got into high school and as I got older the teasing and taunting from others became less and less. But still, by then my self-esteem was shot.

At this point in my life I'm now 6'3", 375, with a shaved head and tattoos...So fat jokes rarely come my way anymore, and if they do I'll stare at them with my "shut the fuck up" face and it never goes beyond that. I'll break out the "big-guy intimidation" card when I need too.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 9, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I never used to get that much attention for being fat, but over the past 7 months or so I have turned into a rather large individual. I get some looks and whatnot, but sometimes jerks will make jokes or say something to their friends while looking at you and start laughing. How do you guys normally handle it? 99% of the time I just completely and utterly ignore it. Very rarely do I say anything. I don't let it bother me personally, really. Sometimes the lack of human decency in public is what is so damn annoying.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to hear other peoples take on it.



It's a learning experience, I grew up under constant ridicule. But while that sucks, it teaches you one thing, words hurt them too. So while you may be large, past that, you probably have less fuck ups mentally and physically than they do. Let them come at you with their bullshit, and then just pick them apart. It's an eye for an eye thing. It may suck at first, and if you don't have a thick skin so to speak and haven't been through a lot of this, it will probably be hard to keep your lid on straight. But eventually if you work at it, you'll have a wit like a razor that you can use to keep people mentally bleeding from a single sentence for weeks. Trust me, it's how I live daily. lol


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Aug 11, 2011)

I found that if youre confident as fuck, nobody is gonna even try and say anything to you.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Aug 12, 2011)

only insecure people have the need to put down others.


----------

